# Black Trucks!



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Attention all *BLACK* Truck Owners. Please Post Pics! Can be Ford, Chevy, Dodge, IHC, Mack, Navistar, any Black truck. Please!!!!

-Thanks, Thann


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Why? Do you have a feddish?


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Once you go black you never go back


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

lol. I agree, I just stumbled on a good deal.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

A good deal? I hope we're talking trucks and not women lol,we could get this thread shut down plenty quick


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Of coarse trucks.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

I will never buy another black truck again.


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

http://www.ford-trucks.com/user_gallery/displayalbum.php?&userid=259752&albumid=18251


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

01 Dodge 2500, Hiniker


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The black one is on the right, red one is on the left..


----------



## S&S (Oct 22, 2006)

lol It's hard to tell with the glare from the lights


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Here one of my truck.


----------



## Sciticofarms (Nov 4, 2006)

*My Black Truck*








I Love my black truck!


----------



## emark6 (Nov 16, 2005)

*Here's mine.*

Love the black, sure is hard to keep looking clean.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

SnoFarmer said:


> The black one is on the right, red one is on the left..


Wow, the snow looks green in that picture.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I absolutely love black trucks! I dont buy anything but dark green, black, white or silver!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Antnee77 said:


> Wow, the snow looks green in that picture.


lol, It must be the light from the street light??


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Here is a pic of my 99 Dodge 1500, 5.2 318 no plow though. It has 285/75/16 Pro Comp MT's Flowmaster Dual Exhaust, Lund Lited Moon Visor, Lund Hood Scoops. I call it my BBB (Big Black Beast)


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

emark6 said:


> Love the black, sure is hard to keep looking clean.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's mine with my dump trailer.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

I love black trucks, never had a truck that wasn't Black. They are my company colors (Black and black).


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Keep Them Coming!!!!


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

Hopefully will have my 06 Black f550 setup and will snap a pic for you guys.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

SnoFarmer said:


> The black one is on the right, red one is on the left..


lol.....Doh!


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> lol.....Doh!


 WTF????? You are in desparate need of some of this.


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

mine................

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=38060


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

well??????????


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

i have tons more too if wanted... for all around prop maintenance alone i have pics for 6 different black trucks haha


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Blue line where are you from, I think I saw your first truck there, yesterday.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

ECS said:


> WTF????? You are in desparate need of some of this.


Realax man...it was just funny that all you could see was green snow and four headlamps in his pics.

lol


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> it was just funny that all you could see was green snow and four headlamps in his pics.
> 
> lol


That was the point..you could not tell what color they are as both of them look black.

Doh!

ECS, I think it's the    that gets him in trouble! lol......


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

Here's the link to my truck. Hope we can see some of the white stuff soon. J. 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=34000


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Here is a pic of my old '87 Ram as clean as it ever got.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

... and then doing what it did best, playing in the mud and grass.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Im from Danvers, and the companies of the first and last trucks are from Danvers. The middle two companies are from Stoneham.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

My new 2006 Dodge Ram 4x4 Quad Cab with the 5.7 Hemi

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=17608&stc=1&d=1161653203


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

black all the way


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

Here's my black truck. I hate black because it gets so dirty so fast, but black _is_ the best looking when clean. My very first truck was green and for my next one I wanted blue but that wasn't available so black was my second choice. Well, this is my third black one and I love it. One of the pics is of my 2002 Ranger when new and the other one is with all my toys.

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l19/lownrangr/DCP_0708.jpg
http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l19/lownrangr/newtruck-1.jpg


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

i got a black car and a tan truck and i can go forever it seems and not wash my truck and it never looks dirty. my car looks dirty almost all the time. black is beautiful when its clean but when its dirty and its dirty a lot doesnt look the best. JMO. i love black myself


----------



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

bought Nov 30th 2006 new to the black truck world

2006 Sierra 2500HD SLE 4x4


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

ChevyHD4X4 said:


> bought Nov 30th 2006 new to the black truck world
> 
> 2006 Sierra 2500HD SLE 4x4


thats a nice truck.. is it one of the trucks you were talking about getting in one of your other threads?


----------



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

JET enterprises said:


> thats a nice truck.. is it one of the trucks you were talking about getting in one of your other threads?


Yes this is that truck, 2 weeks of looking for the right color and combo. With the plow package.


----------



## 2004 f250 psd (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

ChevyHD4X4 that is one beautiful shop you got there. You must take care of it, and most important of all, don't let any employees touch it. 

-Thann


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

All look nice!


----------



## retoocs555 (Oct 9, 2006)

Here's one


----------



## Blamby (Feb 25, 2004)

Mine.......


----------



## jazak (Mar 12, 2006)

retoocs555;327973 said:


> Here's one


Man that thing is DIRTY. Nice truck though.


----------



## AFM Contracting (Oct 4, 2006)

*My new truck*

Heres my new truck, now all I need is a Plow!


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

retoocs555;327973 said:


> Here's one


Nice HD. What kind of blade is that?


----------



## farmboss088 (Dec 6, 2004)

1997 F350 XLT 7.3L PSD
8 Ft fisher plow
hideaway led & strobe system
K&N Intake
Edge Products- chip
AutoMeter Gauges
BFG Mud-Terrain Tires
Mag Hy-tech Diff Cover


----------



## retoocs555 (Oct 9, 2006)

Antnee77;328145 said:


> Nice HD. What kind of blade is that?


Dirty? Well maybe a little... That pic is just after I finished spreading around a stamat driveway with the plow. As long as the stamat isn't packed down it works awesome.

Now, that we've been getting a little snow and freeze thaw cycles the dirt roads are real muddy, and my rig it practically brown now.:crying: I'm taking it to the carwash TODAY!

The plow is a Sno-Way 28V

Until this truck I was never a big fan of black, it was just too good a deal to pass up. Same with the plow, I looked 8 months for a used plow and couldn't find an 8 footer for less than 2k but then I found the LOBO and was only into it for $850.

I think if I were buying a new truck I'd get this color again. I don't know what it's called but it's black with metal flake in it. Not just a gloss black finish. Looks awesome in the sun!


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

FarmBoss, that is a nice truck, however it doesn't look black to me!


----------



## farmboss088 (Dec 6, 2004)

thanks, 
its black, just the light and it has a little dust on it,


----------



## metrolawncare (Oct 6, 2006)

2006 HD


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Sharp truck Metro. Where in Iowa are you located?

Will


----------



## guntruck (Aug 29, 2000)

Heres a link to a couple of our trucks that are on lawnsite there both cab overs. The dump is getting a 9ft Myers installed as we speak and has a 8ft Ice-o-way spreader w/extensions. My other trucks will all be getting black paint very soon.

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=146608&highlight=syzer


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

hey guntruck, those trucks are the sh!t man!!!!!!!!!! thats an impresive setup you got there and looks beautiful wesport


----------



## guntruck (Aug 29, 2000)

Thanks Brian! After this winter I think were going to take the NQR dump and have the dump bed put on an FRR, I could use the extra 2 cylinders =). We love those trucks, I was never a huge believe in what what "IMAGE" could do for a company until we put these on the road, Instant credibility!! Then 4 door is going to be great for the sidewalk crews, ATV's shovels snow blowers and 7 employees!!

Thanks.



Brian's Lawn;330431 said:


> hey guntruck, those trucks are the sh!t man!!!!!!!!!! thats an impresive setup you got there and looks beautiful wesport


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Black.....Love the color, just hate washing it 2 times a week. Still wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

My black dodge


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

BDemott....i'm very impressed! That truck looks like it barely moved from stock stance! Did the timbrens really help?


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

I had three Black ones but I got into a little accident with my 97 F-250 when someone cut in front of me without looking :crying: So it is getting painted a different color

Here is a pic of last years Rigs and a different pic of my 2003 Duramax..

Here is a pic of the 07
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=18722&d=1165607412

Enjoy,

Jason


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

POPO4995;334603 said:


> BDemott....i'm very impressed! That truck looks like it barely moved from stock stance! Did the timbrens really help?


I really cant say what the truck would look like with out them, because they were put on before the plow was installed. But with the plow up the front end only drops about 3/4 of an inch. I was nervous getting the plow but now that it is on there, ill never look back.


----------



## ltlm (Jan 14, 2005)

*black trucks*

well its not black but a good looking blue green.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

JPMAKO, your Chevrolet's are sweet. When i get a little bit older, those are exactly what I want to have to plow with. I really like the Duramax ext cab with the Fisher plow.


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

ltlm;336247 said:


> well its not black but a good looking blue green.


Wow thats a lot of weight on the rear end. Have you thought about taking the ez-dumper off during winter?


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

ltlm;336247 said:


> well its not black but a good looking blue green.


isnt that truck for sale


----------



## ltlm (Jan 14, 2005)

*isnt that truck for sale*

It is one of three that we had for sale no one bought it. So we are useing it again. I also have a 2001 F250 set up the same way.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

BDEMOTT;334533 said:


> My black dodge


Nothing better than a black truck with a white plow.


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

Well, at least with the unseasonable warmth this year it has been a little easier to keep the truck clean.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Does that blade have casters in place of shoes? Pretty smart idea, if you think about it.


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

I made those to help move the plow around in the garage. Idk how well they would hold up if you plowed with them. Probably wouldn't last too long.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

How would that be a smart idea? Its 2 inches off of the ground at least? I plow resi's at 2 inches? Good to move around garage as noted.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

WildRidge;339041 said:


> Well, at least with the unseasonable warmth this year it has been a little easier to keep the truck clean.


That truck have a body lift?


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Our Blackie*

Our Chev 1500 4x4 with Artic Blade


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

Bad Luck;339305 said:


> That truck have a body lift?


Yup, I picked it up for a heck of a deal so I thought why not. Also has the 3/4 ton Dmax torsion bars along with some timbrens up front and 3/4 ton leaf springs in the back. All toped off with some Bilstein shocks. Truck handles ten times better than it used to when pulling heavy loads.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

firelwn82;339274 said:


> How would that be a smart idea? Its 2 inches off of the ground at least? I plow resi's at 2 inches? Good to move around garage as noted.


Obviously, that's what I meant, to move it around the garage. I usually drop mine on a large dolly, but it ends up being unstable. I never thought of dropping some heavy duty casters in the holes for the shoes.

C'mon, did you seriously think that I meant it would be smart to plow with those!?


----------



## bigfoot1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Heres our dodge diesel with 9ft fisher MM


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice looking truck, BigFoot.

Thanks for your contribution


----------



## mrbrickman (Nov 13, 2006)

my baby...since i was a baby


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

That is a real baby you got there, Brickman. I think I have told you before, but I think I am in love with that truck.


----------



## mrbrickman (Nov 13, 2006)

thankyah, its good to hear....the new f350 psds like to tease me but hey, 185 hp towed my 6 ton roller back in the day and still can....everyone asks my why i dont do stacks or giant swampers and a lift, but i use the thing to much to make it an all play truck...
maybe one day, ill splurge for some nicer rims, and maybe go for some 33" tires....if it ever decides to snow....


----------



## PlowKid150 (Nov 3, 2003)

Hey everyone... got my truck all cleaned up and decided to take a couple pictures. Hopefully that blizzard will blow east so i can hang the plow! enjoy.


----------



## PlowKid150 (Nov 3, 2003)

Here are a few more... its been awhile since i have been on plowsite, i got rid of the 04 gasser and finally got the 05 about a year and a half ago... ive put 60,000 miles on it, and i'll tell u you i would never buy another truck unless it was Ford and had a turbo diesel! Give me some input on my new rims and tires... 35'' pro comp Xtreme all terrains, and teflon American Racing Dominator rims. These rims are so easy to clean, you could cook breakfast on them, thats how much teflon they have on them. Next to come is an SCT chip! PS the rear toolbox is gone, i just had it in temporarily because i was doing work in a bad neighbordhood and didnt want my tools to walk away. Hope the snow comes soon....


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Now thats bad asss!! Thats what my dream truck would be except it would be a crew cab. I was gonna ask why you had dual boxes. Why were they stacked differently?


----------



## joderek (Nov 11, 2005)

Here are a few of my 04 2500 with a 6" RCD lift 35" tires and just installed a Curtis Plow.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Mrbrickman, What motor does that truck have in it?


----------



## PlowKid150 (Nov 3, 2003)

The boxes are different heights because my wheel wells inside the bed hit the rear tool box so i had to jack it up. like i said its only temporary, its not even there anymore. Im going to Rhino Line my weathergeaurd box Black to match the truck. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

Plow kid.................. ur truck looks like sh*t...................how about u call me sometime to go out drinkin............


----------



## Dakota2004 (Jun 12, 2006)

my dakota I need to resize the pic of the rims


----------



## Lowes (Dec 25, 2006)

2003 F250 5.4l.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

2006 F350 5.4K Western MVP.....also posted some on http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=38353&page=4


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

Not really black, just very dark blue.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

joderek;340207 said:


> Here are a few of my 04 2500 with a 6" RCD lift 35" tires and just installed a Curtis Plow.


Nice truck, I like the 6" lift.


----------



## edinning (Dec 24, 2006)

Here's mine


----------



## hemisareslow (Dec 27, 2006)

Heres mine


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

heres mine


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

edinning;342443 said:


> Here's mine


looks like h2 wheels right??

im going t get a set looks good


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

*heres mine*

cant really see anything on the last one though. love those strobesprsport


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

That last picture's sweet, you got a higher resolution pic of it?


----------



## metrolawncare (Oct 6, 2006)

Here's a pic with the plow...


----------



## JoeMcD (Aug 8, 2004)

Here is mine in the garage


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*wow*

nice truck, but ya think ur guides are tall enough?


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Can you see me now???


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

I bet they hit the garage ceiling when he lifts the plow.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Seriously, the probably hit overpasses while traveling by highway.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Fordistough;351727 said:


> I bet they hit the garage ceiling when he lifts the plow.


I would have to agree with that..


----------



## JoeMcD (Aug 8, 2004)

Oh Yes, they hit the ceiling, and they blow in the wind when I'm driving, A friend of mine put them on as a joke, but i sort of like them now, there taller the truck. There is one sidewalk i plow, and there size helps people on an intersecting streets sidewalk see me coming over a wall, its sort of hard to explain, but that is the only benefit of there comically large size


----------



## JoeMcD (Aug 8, 2004)

between the sidewalk and the parking lot there is a wall that is about 6 feet tall, people walking up one street cant see the truck and i cant see them, but now they can see the these orange sticks coming towards them, i still have to use plenty of caution, but every little bit helps


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Its ok yiou don't have to try and make up for size here. lol


----------



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

UPDATED: I installed the Boss blade from the silverado HD this weekend.


----------



## edinning (Dec 24, 2006)

jce4isu;348991 said:


> looks like h2 wheels right??


Yes H2's They come off if it will ever snow. The 315's are a little big with no lift. Only have a level kit added.
Any one want to buy a Bronco. Its not black.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Here's my Stroker Smoker.....2000 Dodge CTD


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

thats a nice lookin bronco edinning. not interested but thought id give ya a compliment on it anyways.


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

Thought I would dig this old thread up since I picked up a new truck. Still got to get the new boss mounted and the logos put on. Anyone else get a new black truck over summer?


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Everyone thinks that its black. Its actually dark gray.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Get this deal I came across on ebay. 2003 f-250 super duty. leather, 6 disc cd, xlt sport package, shift on the fly 4/wd, with 8ft fisher minute mount 2 plow. Truck was only broken in with 120k on it. I paid $8,400. Had a little damage on passenger side. But nothing a lil bondo wont fix. And the nicest thing about thing truck is with the leafs in the front. doesnt squat an inch when the blade goes up.


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

*black trucks*

Here is my 2004 F-150 that I just sold. Sno-way MT 7'6" W/poly-moldboard, downpressure, and wireless remote. Nice unit


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

*78 Ford Truck*

This is my truck I put together just for plowing.460,C6,4in lift,35in Pro Comp Mudders


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Tuxx;403656 said:


> This is my truck I put together just for plowing.460,C6,4in lift,35in Pro Comp Mudders


Do you have more pics of that truck? I love that body style.I can't tell exactly from the back but I'm guessing mid to late 70's 3/4 ton.


----------



## WSR (Sep 12, 2007)

My plow rig. It has equipment lights, tool boxes and some other stuff added to it that isn't pictured.


----------



## WSR (Sep 12, 2007)

Almost forgot my old wheeling rig. 6in. superlift on 35in. crandon racing tires.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

charcoal grey is close enough


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

sorry for the orange in this thread too..haha


----------



## shanta74 (Sep 10, 2007)

here is my truck


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

*Black Ford Truck*

William B. Thanks,I have lot more pics,Have to find them,Plowed 5 yrs with it,It does not look quite like that any more,little more Rust!


----------



## lifteddually (Oct 26, 2005)

*Big and Black*

I got a Black truck and always will I love it ands it almost always dirty.

*Check out my custom Western unimount mount? Comes off in seconds with pins -it has worked for years -no problems.

And before you ask the tool box is up top, so I can put more stuff in the bed. Truck has an 8 inch Skyjacker spring lift, tripple shocks.


----------



## lifteddually (Oct 26, 2005)

*Sorry But this was fun*

same truck with out the rack, and it has bigger tires 39.5 x11.5 x16 boggers -never been stuck! yet
And a husrt from Idaho or Montana - Aint a truck but It's got truck tires/axels/rear end[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## 2004 f250 psd (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

My new one and my buddies..


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

2004 f250 psd;414521 said:


>


Do you have to take your light bar off the front to get the plow on? I love the look of them but figured I cant have one unless I take it off for winter which I am too lazy to do. I also run a boss plow.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

stroker79;414651 said:


> Do you have to take your light bar off the front to get the plow on? I love the look of them but figured I cant have one unless I take it off for winter which I am too lazy to do. I also run a boss plow.


Me too, lazy, BOSS, like.


----------



## 2004 f250 psd (Oct 6, 2005)

stroker79;414651 said:


> Do you have to take your light bar off the front to get the plow on? I love the look of them but figured I cant have one unless I take it off for winter which I am too lazy to do. I also run a boss plow.


yea i do have to take it off to plow but it's not that bad 4 bolts takes 5mins


----------



## 2004 f250 psd (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## 2004 f250 psd (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

You dont take much pride in your trucks do you? lol Im kiddin, they look great and on video that is the loudest 6oh i think ive heard. and i never even noticed the stacks until the vid. They look real nice!!!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

yamaguy;414741 said:



> Me too, lazy, BOSS, like.


haha, i just noticed that our trucks are the same other than the bed. 03 with the 7 3 weee, lol.


----------



## 2004 f250 psd (Oct 6, 2005)

stroker79;414892 said:


> You dont take much pride in your trucks do you? lol Im kiddin, they look great and on video that is the loudest 6oh i think ive heard. and i never even noticed the stacks until the vid. They look real nice!!!


thanks


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

How do you keep the chrome from rusting?


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

hey 2004 f250 psd where are you in malvern?...i've never seen your truck around and i darn sure would recognize a truck like that...i'm out that way quite often towards White Horse, and we're out at the willowdale police dept. often as well, we also just finished up a job right off rt. 3 (or pheonixville pike..i always get the two confused coming out of WC) just past malvern prep. Wheres that farm?...that one picture you have with the white fence up along a road looks familiar


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

2004 f250 psd great looking ford !!!!!!!!


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

I could care less about how high that tool box is, I'm looking at the bigger picture.



lifteddually;407204 said:


> I got a Black truck and always will I love it ands it almost always dirty.
> 
> *Check out my custom Western unimount mount? Comes off in seconds with pins -it has worked for years -no problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2004 f250 psd (Oct 6, 2005)

dirt digger;415112 said:


> hey 2004 f250 psd where are you in malvern?...i've never seen your truck around and i darn sure would recognize a truck like that...i'm out that way quite often towards White Horse, and we're out at the willowdale police dept. often as well, we also just finished up a job right off rt. 3 (or pheonixville pike..i always get the two confused coming out of WC) just past malvern prep. Wheres that farm?...that one picture you have with the white fence up along a road looks familiar


thats my farm GREAT SCOTT HORSE FARM 
1375 yellow springs rd. malvern pa 19355-8754

thanks MIKE PSD


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

2004 f250 psd;415323 said:


> thats my farm GREAT SCOTT HORSE FARM
> 1375 yellow springs rd. malvern pa 19355-8754
> 
> thanks MIKE PSD


oh your a horse person..haha...just kiddin...if you ever need excavation work out there and don't know who to call let me know. We do a lot of work for horse farms, riding rings, septic systems, water lines, etc...

great truck by the way...keep an eye out for big orange trucks driving around, chances are i might be in them


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice Ford....mines actually pretty loud when its tuned also....standing next to a straight-piped 7.3 you cant tell a difference besides the 6.0 whistles!


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey Nice Trucks "All Around" I use to go to St Johns prep in Danvers. I use to see those trucks all over the place.


----------



## hemisareslow (Dec 27, 2006)

Here is my new one.....07.5 duramax cc lb 3500 srw.....LTZ


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

funny part is that the truck is bald just like the owner


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

new look with new mirrors, grill, headlights


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

need some new truck on here. this thread is one of the best


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Nice trucks guys. I want a 7.3 so bad!!


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

how about a dealer photo? new(to me) truck picking it up Wednesday. i'll get new pics when i get it home and get the light bar on there.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

nice truck mulcahy! that thing is sharp


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

thanks! can't wait to pick it up


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

hey man i wish you the best of luck plowing this winter and plenty of snow . good looking ford


----------



## K1500 4x4 (Mar 3, 2008)

very nice ride does it have the 5.4 ?


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

yes it is the 5.4 
thanks guys! should be getting it home tomorrow. i have a few plans to put some more running lights/strobes and allot more chrome....


----------



## Chuck21387 (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

mulcahy mowing;559733 said:


> yes it is the 5.4
> thanks guys! should be getting it home tomorrow. i have a few plans to put some more running lights/strobes and allot more chrome....


Blacked out windows ...


----------



## DCS93 (Jul 29, 2008)

emark that is a really good lookin truck i would love to drive that thing


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

*Black Trucks Rule!!*

Heres my dads, first year plow truck this passed winter


















Yes it gets dirty,(only went less than 2 miles that day


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

My Rig with freshly installed ExtremeV


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

awesome truck mike. Best of luck with it this winter!


----------



## Mike W (Aug 17, 2008)

Not my truck, but what I plow with. Only picture I got.


----------

